# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun paikallisliikenne 11.8.2011 alkaen

## Jouni Seilonen

Koskilinjojen talviaikataulua voi jo ihmetellä täällä. Aikataulumuutoksia on aika paljon ja reittimuutoksiakin jonkin verran. Esimerkiksi keskustan ja Linnanmaan välillä on enimmillään 12 vuoroa tunnissa, mutta muina M-P kuin koulupäivinä vain 8, koska nyt myös Ahvenojan kahdesta vuorosta tunnissa toinen on vain koulupäivinä. Nallikarin linja 17 ajaa M-P Knuutilankankaalle eli korvaa siellä linjan 3 oikaisemista. Uutena linjanumerona on 23 Jylkynkangas-Keskusta-Iinatti, mutta se ei ole lisäliikennettä, vaan aiemmat linjan 4 koulupäivävuorot.

Koskilinjat ei aja enää Ylikiiminkiin, vaan sen tekevät Suorsan Liikenne M-P+ ja Taksipalvelu Junnonaho muina päivinä. Vaihdottomia yhteyksiä on vain 3 M-P+. Jos haluaa nähdä vaihdollisten yhteyksien aikatauluja, pitää Oulu-Kiiminki katsoa Koskilinjojen sivulta ja loppumatka Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta. Ei kovin kätevää.

----------


## Piirka

> Koskilinjojen talviaikataulua voi jo ihmetellä täällä.
> 
> Koskilinjat ei aja enää Ylikiiminkiin, vaan sen tekevät Suorsan Liikenne M-P+ ja Taksipalvelu Junnonaho muina päivinä. Vaihdottomia yhteyksiä on vain 3 M-P+. Jos haluaa nähdä vaihdollisten yhteyksien aikatauluja, pitää Oulu-Kiiminki katsoa Koskilinjojen sivulta ja loppumatka Matkahuollon aikatauluhausta. Ei kovin kätevää.


On jo ollut jonkin aikaa ihmeteltävänä. Kabus -imperiumin syksyn paikallisaikatauluvihkosia on tupsahtanut internettiin parina männänä viikkona. Porvoon aikataulut esimerkiksi ovat voimassa vain vuoden loppuun saakka, kun muualla mennään tulevan koululukuvuoden loppuun asti.

Olisikohan Ylikiimingin linjat tätä nykyään ostoliikennettä? Ainakin liikennöitsijä "muina aikoina kuin M-P+" viittaisi hieman siihen suuntaan ja Koskilinjat olisi siten hävinnyt kilpailutuksen? Aikatauluhaku helpottunee kun Matkahuolto saa aikaiseksi paikallisliikenteen reittioppaan Oulun seudulle.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Olisikohan Ylikiimingin linjat tätä nykyään ostoliikennettä? Ainakin liikennöitsijä "muina aikoina kuin M-P+" viittaisi hieman siihen suuntaan ja Koskilinjat olisi siten hävinnyt kilpailutuksen? Aikatauluhaku helpottunee kun Matkahuolto saa aikaiseksi paikallisliikenteen reittioppaan Oulun seudulle.


Näin näyttäisi olevan ainakin Oulun elyn 2011/1 kilpailutuksen ratkaisukirjeen mukaan (kohteet 4 ja 5). Samassa kilpailutuksessa oli muitakin Oulun seudun kohteita.

Onko Matkahuolto tekemässä paikallisliikenteen reittiopasta Oulun seudulle? Seudullahan on pitkään (jo edellisen omistajan aikana) ollut Koskilinjojen Linjakas-reittiopas, jossa on suurin osa liikenteestä.

Myös Citybussien aikatauluihin tulee muutoksia 11.8. Iltapäivisin M-P noin klo 14-17 ajetaan 36min kierrosajalla tavallisen 30min sijaan. Myös 32-35min kierroksia on muutama. Aikataulujen muistaminen vaikeutuu. Toripakan ja rautatieaseman välillä vuoroväli pitenee noina aikoina 10 minuutista 12 minuuttiin. Ajoajat pitenevät ehkä sen takia, että henkilöautojen paljous tukkii katuja. Citybussien liikennöitsijä vaihtuu vuodenvaihteessa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Porvoon aikataulut esimerkiksi ovat voimassa vain vuoden loppuun saakka, kun muualla mennään tulevan koululukuvuoden loppuun asti.


Suattaapi vaikuttaa se kun Porvoon Mannerheiminkadun silta menee remonttiin ja linjasto on poikkeusreiteillä remontin ajan. Sillan yli kulkee valtaosa linjoista jotka siirretään kulkemaan Aleksanterinkadun sillan kautta muun liikenteen kanssa.

----------


## sam

> Uutena linjanumerona on 23 Jylkynkangas-Keskusta-Iinatti, mutta se ei ole lisäliikennettä, vaan aiemmat linjan 4 koulupäivävuorot.


On ihme, jos näillä viime vuodet jatkuneilla reitti- ja aikataulumuutoksilla ei saada loppujakin matkustajia siirtymään henkilöautoon tai ympärivuotiseen pyöräilyyn. Matkustajaystävällisyys ei ainakaan parane arpomalla joka aikataulukausi linjojen päätepysäkkejä uudelleen tai pilkkomalla runkolinjoja muutaman päivittäisen vuoron 16:ksi, 23:ksi tai 32:ksi. Myös aikataulujen rytmitys näyttää olevan suurimmalta osin epätasaista toisin kuin vanhan omistajan aikaan, jolloin lähes kaikkien suuntien linjat oli tahdistettu keskenään (referenssiä 1990-luvun alusta vaikkapa tuolta.)

Olisi hauska tietää, kuka vastaa linjasto- ja aikataulusuunnittelusta ko. putiikissa.

----------


## kaakkuri

Jos olen ymmärtänyt ja vieläpä muistankin oikein, noista 90-luvun ajoista matkustajamäärät ovat ensin tasaisesti nousseet 2-4% vuositahtia tuonne 2005-2007 tienoville jolloin ne ovat taas kääntyneet lasku-uralle. Nykyiset ja viime vuosien toimet lienevät siis vain tappiollisen toiminnan karsimista eikä sen kummempaa kehittämistä mihinkään suuntaan. Sen mielekkyydestä voi olla montaa mieltä mutta tosiasiassa kuitenkin sukanvarressa olevilla euroilla maksetaan viuluja eikä millään muulla, joten euro konsultoi lopulta koviten.

En kyllä muista miten hienosti nuo wanhat ajat toimivatkaan enkä huomannut noista skannatuista aikatauluistakaan moista, sivistäisitkö vähän? Sitä vastoin muistan koko kultaisen 90-luvun alkupuolen mananneeni Linnanmaan yliopiston liikennettä joka toimi kuin Potnapekalla jonoajona.
Ilmeisesti ensin jaetaan varikon autot kahteen, sitten ajetaan letkassa puolet kaupungin linjavaunuista yhteen suuntaan ja toiseen suuntaan toisella puoliskolla. Siitä on sitten saatukin kiva heiluriliikenne aikaiseksi joka on kuulema vaihtoystävällistä. En tosin tajunnut silloinkaan miten se vaihtoystävällisyys toimii letkan viimeisen auton vaihtajille, kas kun siitä seuraavaan autoon on vuorovälin (30 min) mukainen odotusaika.

Eiköhän niistä suunnitteluista ym. vastaa loppujen lopuksi aina toimitusjohtaja, muut on kai vaan töissä sillä. Muiden hommana on hankkia omilla toimillaan firmalle fyrkkaa että on mistä maksella palkkoja ja pensoja.

----------


## tkp

> Eiköhän niistä suunnitteluista ym. vastaa loppujen lopuksi aina toimitusjohtaja, muut on kai vaan töissä sillä. Muiden hommana on hankkia omilla toimillaan firmalle fyrkkaa että on mistä maksella palkkoja ja pensoja.


Ja konserniavustuksia... Eihän tästä kauan ole kun muutama kaupunki missä Koiviston Auto-konserni ajaa paikallisliikennettä olisivat halunneet selvittää mihin heidän lipputukena maksetut tukieuronsa menevät (taisipa olla Oulukin mukana). Yllätys yllätys selvityksen tulos määrättiin salaiseksi konsernin vaatimuksesta. Eli veronmaksajat, jotka nämä tukieurot maksavat eivät saa tietää tuetaanko niillä oikeasti paikallista liikennettä vai meneekö ne ns. kankkulan kaivoon.

----------


## sam

> En kyllä muista miten hienosti nuo wanhat ajat toimivatkaan enkä huomannut noista skannatuista aikatauluistakaan moista, sivistäisitkö vähän? Sitä vastoin muistan koko kultaisen 90-luvun alkupuolen mananneeni Linnanmaan yliopiston liikennettä joka toimi kuin Potnapekalla jonoajona.


Tutkailepa esimerkiksi Puolivälinkankaan (13/19), Koskelan (12/17) tai Kuivasjärven (7/16) yhteyksiä, joista kaikki toimivat fiksusti viidentoista minuutin vuorovälillä.

Mielestäni Linnanmaan suuntaan oli jonoajoa vähemmän kuin nyt, mutta saatan olla väärässäkin. Aikataulukaudella 1991-1992 kokopäivälinjojen lähtöajat olivat kuitenkin tällaiset keskustasta yliopistolle jotakuinkin aamusta iltaan:

*05*/4
*13*/7
*20*/6
*25*/16
*35*/4
*43*/7
*50*/6
*55*/16



Kutosta lukuun ottamatta kaikki linjat jatkoivat Kaijonharjun kerrostalolähiöön, jolloin sinne ja Kuivasjärvelle saakka oli kohtuullisen hyvä palvelu. 1990-luvun loppupuolella muistan Kuivasjärven ja Kaijonharjun linjojen lähtöaikojen olleen arkipäivisin Linnanmaalta keskustaan edelleen melko tasaväliset:

*00+*/4
*05*/6
*15*/4
*20*/7
*30+*/4
*35*/6
*45*/4
*50*/7


(+ = "tehonelonen", ajettiin lokakuulta huhtikuulle)

Lisäksi Linnanmaan yhteyksiä paransi nykyiseen tapaan 20 minuutin välein kulkenut linja 19. Helposti muistettavia lähtöminuutteja helposti muistettavilla linjanumeroilla. Kun uusia aikatauluja katsoo, potnapekka-ajoa vaikuttaa olevan paljon 1990-lukua enemmän etenkin aamuruuhkan aikaan myös niillä suunnilla, joilla kokonaisvuoromäärä on pysynyt suurinpiirtein samana. Toisaalta yritys osannee itse sopeuttaa toimintansa parhaiten vallitseviin olosuhteisiin, joten turha minun on täällä mussuttaa. Pitänee hyväksyä tosiasiat tai ostaa nastarenkaat fillariin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kaakkuri

Jaa, sillä tavalla ajatellen, joo, saattoi hyvinkin olla noin. Oulujokivartta ajeli vastaavalla tavalla linjat 2, 6 ja 9 jotka muodostivat toisiaan täydentävän kohtuullisen tiheästi liikennöidyn linjaston keskustaan. O tempore, o mores, niin se oli.
Nuokin muistelemani vaunut olivat kyllä tyhjien tuolien kuljetuksessa keskellä päivää ja ilta-aikaan, pääkuormat ajettiin keskellä päivää. Vielä 80-luvun lopulla linjalla 2 oli ruuhka-aikaan aamuin illoin rahastaja molemmissa autoissa (6 ja 11), lisäautossa (57) ei moista enää tarvittu.
Nykyinen listaus välille Linnanmaa - Keskusta kieltämättä näyttää aika älyvapaalle listaukselle kun parhaimmillaan samalle minuutille laitetaan liikkeelle kolmen (3) linjan autot jonka jälkeen seuraa pitkähkö tauko.
minuutit:    03 ------- 05 ------10 ------ 30 ----- 35 ------ 50 ------ 55 ---
Linjat:       23             7         4,19     (6),19       5,7,22     6,19         16

Noinhan sitä sitten ajellaan PotnaPekalla. Yllä oleva siis Koskilinjojen aikataulukirjasta kaudelle 11.8.2011 - 3.6.2012 Yhdistelmäaikataulusta välille Linnanmaa - Keskusta.

Veikkaanpa, että nuo minuuteilla 30 ja 35 ajeltavat ovat tosiasiassa nipussa jolloin letka näyttää vielä hullummalle.

Tuolla välillä olisi minusta mielekästä miettiä runkolinjaa ajettavaksi jopa kiskoliikenteellä niin että perävaunuja ruuhkiin ja keskipäivälle pois. Iso kääntösilmukka joka menee Linnanmaan pääpysäkkien kautta Kaijonharjun ostoskeskukseen ja siitä takaisin yksiraiteiselle osuudelle kohti keskustaa Iskon pyörätielinjausta pitkin. Syöttöliikenteenhän se tarvitsisi edelleen matkaaville mutta ainakin nykytiedolla se joukko mahtuu invataksiin ruuhka-aikaankin. Maksaahan se ratikka tietenkin paljon mutta rakentamalla rata tuohon linjaukseen yksiraiteisena leikataan kaikista hulluimmat hintalaput pois maaseutusiirtymistä. Keskustassa se radanrakentaminen vasta maksaa ja kunnolla, siksi siellä pitää miettiä lisää käyttäjiä ja paljon.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kabus -imperiumin syksyn paikallisaikatauluvihkosia on tupsahtanut internettiin parina männänä viikkona.


KA-yhtiöiden aikataulut ovat netissä yhtiöiden omilla sivuilla näköisaikatauluina (pdf) ja sitten tällä toisella tavalla, jolle en nyt tiedä nimeä ("listana"?). Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Savonlinja näyttäisi ulkoistaneen aikataulujensa netti-informoinnin (melkein kokonaan) kaupunkien ja Matkahuollon sivuille. Matkahuollon sivuilla on vain aikatauluhaku, joten Savonlinjan kaukoliikenteen aikataulut eivät ilmeisesti ole perinteisessä taulukkomuodossa missään päin nettiä. Savonlinja varmaan säästää tässä rahaa, mutta KA-yhtiöiden asiakkaat ovat tyytyväisempiä. Vai onko näin?

----------


## Assamies

Linjan 61 (Oulu-Muhos) ilta- & vkl-liikenne näyttävät menneen Huipuille. Ihmettelin tässä iltana parina. Koskilinjan aikataulu kertoo ne vuorot, jolloin sen operoimat linjat menevät. En tiedä tarkkaa kellonaika-rajaa. Olen nähnyt jokusen kerran, keskustan liepeillä lähinnä: Huippujen bussin ajavat L61-kilpi päällä.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Huippujen kotipaikka on Oulunsalo, varikko sijaitsee Pitkäkankaalla.

----------


## Pulustaja

Seutuaikataulussa on taas hirveitä virheitä, oikeastihan Huiput ajaa tuota linjaa vain arki-iltoina ja Revon Turistiliikenne sitten viikonloppuisin...

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Revon Turistiliikenteen nettisivun (ja MH:n haun) mukaan se ajaa myös mm. linjaa 63 Oulu-Sanginjoki-Ylikiiminki.

Kelpaakohan Huippujen ja Revon Turistiliikenteen autoissa OuluCard?

----------


## Pulustaja

Kelpaa kummassakin. Revon Turistiliikenteen/Repo Linesin vuoroilla ei ainakaan vielä jokin aika sitten käynyt OuluCardit, sen kertoo myös Matkahuollon aikatalu, mutta sain tänään tiedon, jonka mukaan myös Revon autoissa kävisi OuluCardit. Muutos ilmeiseti tehty aivan hiljattain... Mutta Huippujen autoista on myös omakohtaista kokemusta siitä, että OuluCard käy.

----------


## transport

Liput kallistuu ja reitit tehdään niin kummallisiksi ettei niitä voi kukaan käyttää. Tai niitä muutellaan jatkuvasti. Samoin kun menee keskustasta Oulun lentokentälle, lipun hinta saattaa vaihdella miten sattuu. Kävin Berliinissä vasta, ja menomatkalla lippu oli 3.10, tulomatkalla 8 euroa. 

Joku ratkaisu tähän asiaan pitäisi löytyä. Kun bussi- sekä junaliikenne on molemmat rappeutumassa, jäljelle jää lentäminen ja yksityisautoilu Amerikan malliin. Vai onko muita vaihtoehtoja? Onkohan tästäkään kyselystä ollut mitään käytännön hyötyä: http://www.kaleva.fi/uutiset/matkust...amiseen/871975

----------


## kaakkuri

Onhan niihin ratkaisuja mutta niillä on aina hintalappu tai sitten ne vaativat ajatustyötä. Molemmilla on vastustajansa, ensimmäistä vastustavat veronmaksajat ja jälkimmäistä virkamiehet. Nyt on optimoitu niin että maksetaan vähän ja mietitään tosi vähän jolloin kaikki ovat tyytyväisiä. Tyhjillä busseilla ajellaan harvakseltaan mutta monella peräkkäin pitkin metsiä etsimässä kadonnutta matkustajaa.

Tee kuntalaisaloite kiskoyhteydestä Linnanmaalta Keskustan kautta Lentokentälle jo 80-luvulla suunniteltua Oulunlahden yli siltaa pitkin niin saat asiaa alkuun. Odotellessa toteutumista vietetään sitten esim. Suomen 200-vuotisjuhlia ja ajetaan henkilöautolla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Onko Matkahuolto tekemässä paikallisliikenteen reittiopasta Oulun seudulle? Seudullahan on pitkään (jo edellisen omistajan aikana) ollut Koskilinjojen Linjakas-reittiopas, jossa on suurin osa liikenteestä.





> Oulun seudun joukkoliikenteen reittiopas on ensimmäinen Google Transit -palvelua hyödyntävä reittiopas Suomessa. Reittiopas on liikennöitsijöiden, Oulun kaupungin, Infotripla Oy:n ja Googlen yhteistyössä tuottama reittiopaspalvelu Oulun seudulla joukkoliikennettä käyttäville. Palvelussa on mukana Kylmäsen liikenne Oy:n, Koskilinja Oy:n ja V. Alamäki Oy:n reitti- ja aikataulutiedot.


Linkki Google Transitiin Oulun seudulla

Pienen koekäytön perusteella opas näyttäisi antavan asiallisia neuvoja.

----------


## kaakkuri

Aivan hieno on. Kuntoni ja terveyteni kasvaa kun vain maltan noudattaa ohjeita.

Kokeilin omani ja kaksi tuttavani osoitetta työpaikalleni ja sain vastaukseksi 42 ja 59 minuutin välille osuvia kävelyaikoja.
Ilmeisesti Parkkisenkankaan-Kynsilehdon-Myllyojan alueen joukkoliikennetarjonta Oulun keskustaan Letkun puistoon on noin oivalla tasolla että tarjotaan pelkästään vaihdottomia yhteyksiä. Kulutuskin on vähäinen, noin yhdet puolipohjakengät sadalle.

Katellaaspa vielä mitä ne bittipojat saakaan aikaiseksi. Noita yhteyksiä ei taida hienoissa infotauluissa pysäkeillä näkyä?

Aikaisempi Linjakas oli minusta varsin hyvä peli. Mitä nyt lentokentältä viimeiseltä lennolta ohjasi keskustaan aina samalle linjalle ja kulkineelle kuin tuo tuossa yläpuolella. Siinä oli tosin  hienona puolena se, että vaikka matka-ajaksi arvioikin 4 tuntia 19 minuuttia, niin lähtöjä oli koko yön minuutin välein....  :Smile:

----------

